# PCMCIA network startup scripts

## chrisost

On my  laptop, I have a Xircom ethernet card for accessing my network at home, and I use a wireless network card to access the network at school, both PCMCIA cards.  The problem is that I use a static IP on my network at home, and DHCP for the network at school.  

This was not a problem in other distros: I would just set up two entries in the /etc/pcmcia/network.opts file, distinguished by the MAC address of the respective card, and voila!  However, from what I have seen of Gentoo, when initializing the network, the /etc/pcmcia/network.opts file is not used at all.  All the settings are just read in from the /etc/conf.d/net file.

Has anyone else run into this problem?  The only way I can think of fixing it is to rewrite the /etc/init.d/net.eth0 script to utilize the /etc/pcmcia/network.opts file.  However, I'd much prefer not having to do so.  Does anyone have a different solution, or perhaps re-written scripts?

----------

## masseya

 *chrisost wrote:*   

> Has anyone else run into this problem?  The only way I can think of fixing it is to rewrite the /etc/init.d/net.eth0 script to utilize the /etc/pcmcia/network.opts file.  However, I'd much prefer not having to do so.  Does anyone have a different solution, or perhaps re-written scripts?

 

I haven't run into that problem.  I think it's solved by copying the net.eth0 file to net.eth1 and adding a line for eth1 similar to the line for eth0 in the /etc/conf.d/net file.  I don't know and can't test this because I can't get my Orinoco card to be recognized.  I've posted this problem in a different thread if anyone can help.

----------

## delta407

Moving to Laptops forum...

----------

## chrisost

After ruminating a bit my on my problem, I seem to remember seeing (once a while back - now I can't seem to find it again with Google) something that indicated that the Gentoo scripts do not yet support PCMCIA schemes.  This would be the crux of my problem.

Can anyone verify this, and is the project in the works to implement PCMCIA schemes?

----------

## masseya

This thread may be of help.  We're kinda getting into double-coverage here.

----------

